# Stalker turned member



## the pioneers (Nov 30, 2007)

Not a _trying-to-get-a-look-over-your-fence_ sort of stalker, but one who has been debating whether or not to join for quite a while. I would say a _nice_ stalker but that doesn't look right. I'll just move on now -cough-

I'm an eighteen year old university student, who is regrettably unemployed and therefore skint for the holidays. So it looks like a lot of my friends will be getting homemade calendars with the photos I’ve taken, as I’m a bit of a photography nut too =D

   The main reason I’ve joined it because the forum looks incredibly organised and active. I don’t have anything to post (not anything I would consider remotely interesting, anyway) but hopefully that will change when I have more time to write anything other than essays. Mostly I get ideas, plan them and then get a new idea and abandon the first one .. to only then go back to the original plan. So I’m fairly productive but get distracted easily -_-

OH, and I go by Natalie! I like to leave the important details to the last minute =P I'm looking forward to exploring the forum and _hopefully _improving along the way =] 

PS. If this sounds at all familiar it's because I've yanked some of the stuff from a previous introduction thread (Teenage Writers, to avoid sounding cryptic).


----------



## wheelz1138 (Nov 30, 2007)

Welcome Natalie. I understand your dilemma writing, as I too skip around ideas more often than I should. Your user name intrigues me as well. How'd you pick it?


----------



## Nickie (Nov 30, 2007)

Hi there, Natalie, and welcome to the forum. Making your own presents is creative, you have to think!


Nickie


----------



## Blossom (Nov 30, 2007)

Welcome to WF! =] I too suffer from Skipping Between Ideas Syndrome. We should start a support group. 

Anyways, hope to see you around the forum =] I tend to lurk in the Writers' Challenge section ... generally around the RPGs. They're addictive >.< 

Good luck, and see ya! 

~ Blossom 

P.S. Homemade pressies are cool!


----------



## Dr. Malone (Nov 30, 2007)

Davinci had the same problem early on.  Once he could picture the idea finished in his head, he would consider it done and move on.  Good luck with your writing and your studies.


----------



## Shinn (Nov 30, 2007)

Hello there and let me welcome you to Writing Forums, Natalie 

~ Shinn


----------



## the pioneers (Nov 30, 2007)

*wheelz1138:* It’s good to know I’m not alone in that department! As for the username, I was very unoriginal and jumped to my itunes account. It’s one of my favorite songs by Bloc Party. =]

*Nickie:* I hope my friends see it that way! Thanks for the welcome =]

*B**lossom:* Calling it a syndrome makes me feel a lot less guilty ;] Hurrah! I’m still trying to get my grips with the place, but I’ll definitely be checking out the rpg sections as I have the same addiction. Hopefully there’s some sort of support group for it! Thanks for the welcome =]

*Malone: *That offers some encouragement. There’s hope yet! Thanks for the welcome =]

*Shinn: *Thanks!


----------



## Sekaya (Nov 30, 2007)

Hey!

welcome to the forum, Natalie!


----------



## Hawke (Nov 30, 2007)

Hello and welcome to the community, Natalie. Nice to meet you. Enjoy!


----------

